# OMG! The Zombie Apocalypse has begun!



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

http://news.nationalpost.com/2012/0...ther-mans-face-off-before-miami-cop-shot-him/



> Vega flagged down a Miami police officer, who he said repeatedly ordered the attacker to get off the victim. The attacker just picked his head up and growled at the officer, Vega said.
> 
> As the attack continued, Vega said the officer shot the attacker, who continued chewing the victim's face. The officer fired again, killing the attacker.





> The victim was taken to Jackson Memorial Hospital. A spokeswoman said Monday that the hospital would not be releasing any information about him.


This is how it starts...


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Heh, I think it's a bit over exagerated. This isn't the first case too. But yeah, druggies tend to do the freakiest things. I'd shot first and ask questions later as well.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Zebrapl3co said:


> Heh, I think it's a bit over exagerated. This isn't the first case too. But yeah, druggies tend to do the freakiest things. I'd shot first and ask questions later as well.


What kind of a drug allows a normal human to ignore several bullet wounds and continue eating a man's face?


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

MMA Fighter in ontario killed his buddy and ate his heart on a bad shrooms trip


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

solarz said:


> What kind of a drug allows a normal human to ignore several bullet wounds and continue eating a man's face?


PCP



manhtu said:


> MMA Fighter in ontario killed his buddy and ate his heart on a bad shrooms trip


yikes


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Greg_o said:


> PCP


Yeah, that's what the government tells you when they want to cover it up!


----------



## Kooka (Feb 8, 2011)

And to think the victim survived... damn. Good on the cop for taking this scumbag out.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

It's suspected to be a drug call "bath salts". It causes aggressive bitting behaviours with the mouth.
Damn, the more I read, the more it does sound like a zombie drug.
And yes, it does give heightened strength. But that's usually the case with druggies and insanity. Your strenght almost X2 in these causes and you can ignore pains.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

solarz said:


> http://news.nationalpost.com/2012/0...ther-mans-face-off-before-miami-cop-shot-him/
> 
> This is how it starts...


I love it!


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

manhtu said:


> MMA Fighter in ontario killed his buddy and ate his heart on a bad shrooms trip


Source please!


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

I wonder if the cop could have tased the attacker then pulled them away and cuff them. Not sure how much charge would transfer to the victim as the attacker is on them but if it immobilizes the attacker for say 2-3 seconds enough to pull them off then zap them again for like another 2-3 seconds enough to jump on top and cuff them perhaps we could have gotten that attacker alive and ask some questions afterwards.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

AquaNeko said:


> I wonder if the cop could have tased the attacker then pulled them away and cuff them. Not sure how much charge would transfer to the victim as the attacker is on them but if it immobilizes the attacker for say 2-3 seconds enough to pull them off then zap them again for like another 2-3 seconds enough to jump on top and cuff them perhaps we could have gotten that attacker alive and ask some questions afterwards.


If the attacker was drugged, he would not have been able to answer any questions, even if he survived. Most likely his brain was permanently fried.

If the attacker was a zombie, then tasering him and trying to cuff him would be a very *BAD* idea.


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

Sorry not in Ontario but California



AquaNeko said:


> Source please!


http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2010/06/01/jarrod-wyatt-murder-detai_n_596263.html


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Why would they do that? Biting arrest is the worst of it's kind. The problem is that you can potentially get aids or other disease when you get bitten. And besides, if he didn't even feel the bullet, I doulbt a taser will do much.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Zebrapl3co said:


> Why would they do that? Biting arrest is the worst of it's kind. The problem is that you can potentially get aids or other disease when you get bitten. And besides, if he didn't even feel the bullet, I doulbt a taser will do much.


My thinking (someone correct me if I'm wrong) is that the taser would mess with his muscle control causing him to just drop down and lose control of thier ability to move. Not sure if a drug can stop a taser from doing what it is designed to do. Now if the attacker was wearing ThorShield lined clothing then ok, I can him being able to resist some or all of the taser attack.


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

while we discuss this event in the comfort of our ignorance, discussing this "new" drug that people are taking so they can feel their inside burn up and want to act out violently (cause you know that's the best kind of high people want to spend their money on)... out there the government is fighting a zombie outbreak...before you know it, you'll hear news reports about a nuclear reactor plant being on the verge of exploding, a town gets quarantined...


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

manhtu said:


> while we discuss this event in the comfort of our ignorance, discussing this "new" drug that people are taking so they can feel their inside burn up and want to act out violently (cause you know that's the best kind of high people want to spend their money on)... *out there the government is fighting a zombie outbreak*...before you know it, you'll hear news reports about a nuclear reactor plant being on the verge of exploding, a town gets quarantined...


You mean they're trying to *cover up* a zombie outbreak!


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

Ive never Seen a Winter Zombie movie... So here in Canada, We wait for winter then all the zombies go south.


----------



## Kooka (Feb 8, 2011)

Don't you know when they travel up here they freeze? Hence Canada becomes a safe haven during a zombie outbreak


----------

